# diablo sport ?



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

hello i'm thinking of buying the diablo tuner or superchip ? is do i have to pull the radio fuse to do the install reason i ask i don't have the radio pin and dealer hasn't been much help in obtaining it thanks


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

No.........no fuses need be pulled


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

alright thats good i thought i read somewhere that you do but i'll take your word thanks


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

They say they have to be pulled, there are 3 of them. I don't have the book in front of me. One is for the sub/amp in the back, one is for the radio, another is for a cell-phone/whatever funky option. I haven't had to reflash mine to stock in awhile. 

Anyways, yes, the owner's manual of the Diablosport Predator tuner for the LS2 (model U7191) says you have to remove these during installation and if you ever want to take them out they need to be removed during uninstallation, why, I don't know, but better safe then sorry. What I can tell you for sure is this, my car new (which I bought new before GM realized they weren't gonna sell any '06s and payed sticker was 34 grand (with the 18's and the A4) the programmer was another 400, for that kind of cash, it's not a big deal for me at all to pop a few little clips underneath the steering wheel and take the fuses out. 

The Diablo owner's manual tells you word for word what 3 need to come out and you just complement that with your owner's manual diagram and it's a piece of cake. Take them out with your fingers or get a pair of tweezers, no big deal. I'll take the extra hastle to avoid any potential risks. It just takes a little muscle and alot of balls (if you've never done it before and are scared you'll permanently break something like I was) to pop the lower wall off underneath your steering wheel to access the fuse box. It just clips right back in, no tools required. 

After all, if you #$%^ something up by not following the fuse removal instructions, what are you gonna tell the dealership? My car was fine until I tried reprogramming the OEM computer to run leaner and meaner? They'd laugh as they voided the warranty. By the way, after your new program is installed, you put the 3 fuses right back in, so is not like you have to store them in the glove box or anything.
Dustin.


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

i know its no big deal to pull the fuses i dont have the radio pin so it will lock my radio from removing the fuses then i will have to go to the dealer anyway pull my radio maybe hook up to my pcm who knows it should be easy to get the radio pin by running vin or numbers on back of the radio but they make it sound that its more than that because they told me if your radio gets locked up just come in and will take care of it there missing the point i'm supposed to have the radio pin so i can unlock the damn thing myself i never thought i could get so frustrated over just a damn radio pin :confused


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

i checked the manual again and it states if you don't have the code you can request it so all will be good soon as long as the dealership will be cooperative


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thought I would just ask this here rather than a new thread. Has anyone bumped up the rev limiter with the diablo? Is it safe?


----------



## mmitch777 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm fairly certain I read a post on either here or ls2gto.com from
[email protected] that pulling the fuses is no longer needed on newer
Predators, just ensure everything is off while hooking it up.
But verify that please, don't want some angry person looking for me 

I should be getting mine on Monday, its enroute via UPS.

That said, the car stock is just a beast to launch right now,
I tried some practice launches last night and with TC off the car 
started going sideways on me. I really need alot of seat time to learn
this M6. I have not driven a manual in almost 18 years.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

anyone bump up there limiter???


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Dude...Pulling the fuses won't do a damn thing to your radio. Trust me... I've done it five (5) times already, and have had them out 30-45 min. each time. :seeya:


----------



## mmitch777 (Jun 24, 2007)

For the record, I installed mine this afternoon and pulled no fuses.

Just shut everything off, plugged it in, turned the key on and flashed.

No problems. Just got home (I did it at work) and just did a backup to my PC.

If I can do it, a mentally deficient ape can.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

mmitch777 said:


> For the record, I installed mine this afternoon and pulled no fuses.
> 
> Just shut everything off, plugged it in, turned the key on and flashed.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to use a serial to usb cable? I can't seem to get my computer to see the tuner.:confused


----------



## mmitch777 (Jun 24, 2007)

No I used a straight db9 to the PC.

Worked flawlessly. I will have to try a USB<->Serial on my notebooks
neither has a serial port.

I have 40 desktops at my disposal so it's generally not a problem finding a box.


----------



## mmitch777 (Jun 24, 2007)

Just tried it using an old Compaq R3000Z with a USB <-> Serial.

It didn't work the first time as COM1, so I swapped it to COM2 and
it worked fine.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

mmitch777 said:


> Just tried it using an old Compaq R3000Z with a USB <-> Serial.
> 
> It didn't work the first time as COM1, so I swapped it to COM2 and
> it worked fine.


Thanks for the info. might have to fine tune mine with a hammer.


----------

